# photos of shirts for website



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

I am trying to set up a godaddy quick cart website and need some advice about taking digital photos of shirts for posting to the web. Does anyone have any advice as far as lighting, camera settings, photoshopo editing etc. Please help! any link to a thread that has any of this information would be great also.

Thanks


----------



## HANGARSIXCO (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi,

not sure if you still need help, I am assuming your shirts are printed? If so you can use a mannequin torso or use a person to model the shirts. Most digital cameras can do the trick if you cannot afford a professional studio to do the work. If you use a good digital camera you can take high resolution images then upload them onto your computer. If you own Photoshop you can then adjust the color and brightness of the images, not too difficult. When you take the pictures make sure you have some good light and not direct light on the shirt itself.

Any questions feel free to PM me.

Hope this helps.
Chris.



I am trying to set up a godaddy quick cart website and need some advice about taking digital photos of shirts for posting to the web. Does anyone have any advice as far as lighting, camera settings, photoshopo editing etc. Please help! any link to a thread that has any of this information would be great also.

Thanks
__________________
excuse my spelling (curse you spellcheck)


----------



## Subcitizen (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, another thing you could do is photoshop the background out of it. That way you could take your pictures anywhere you wanted. I also prefer natural sunlight for my pix. Not direct sun though. It creates to many shadows and stuff on your tees. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

avoid over editing in photoshop as you dont want to end up altering the colours.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

hi ryan, you will find much information here:

photography related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

Take a picture usually at 12 noon in a well lit room. Also get a lamp to shine directly at the person but not to close. Outside pictures usually give good lighting but the shadows are too harsh or whites are to bright.


----------

